# Great deer loin



## mrh (Mar 9, 2008)

We just ate a deer loin that I smoked in the Bradley, it was great!  I used a prime rib recipe I got on the net. It used Olive oil, garlic,black pepper salt and thyme.  I coated it yesterday morning and left it in the fridge until this afternon. Put it in a aluminum pie plate and it went into the smoker set at 220 with hickory pucks. and ran around 1.5 hours until it hit 138 degrees internal.  I pulled it out and let it rest around 10 minutes before we ate it.  Here is a pick of the little piece that was left(If my wife and daughte ate as much as my son and I it would have been all gone )  Will do this again for sure!! Oh and I sprinkled a few onions on top before smoking too.

Mark


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 9, 2008)

Now that is a good lookin loin!!
Nice job!


----------



## lawdog (Mar 9, 2008)

man that looks great, never thought of cookin' like a PR, got keep that one on the list, (things to smoke list).
Keep up the good work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lawdog


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 9, 2008)

Mighty tastey vittles your whopped up there!  Great idear!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice lookin' loin!!  Great job!!


----------



## minn.bill (Mar 9, 2008)

now that looks good ! ive got a couple ven loins in the freezer ill have to try it.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 9, 2008)

MRH
Very good looking venison loin, appears to be done perfectly for my taste buds.... MMmmm !!!


----------

